# How to connect two wireless routers wirelessly ????



## heartripple (Jun 28, 2011)

Hello Guys,

I have two wifi routers. One of them is Wireless G Router and other is Modem + Wireless N router. And I want it to connect wirelessly.

Ihave NETGEAR *WGR614v9* router and other is *Belkin F7D1401 v1*.

I am planing to shift my computer to upstairs and I want to have wireless connectivity to all corners of my place. And I dont like to connect them with RJ45 cable. I know there would be some way to connect it wirelessly.


----------



## Scientia Wiz (Jun 28, 2011)

This where one router is used as a repeater to the main router. If you find that your router do not support this feature by default, you can try DD-WRt Supported Devices - DD-WRT Wiki check here to see if your router is supported. This firmware is worth the risk since u can also increase your router's antenna power to extend range n ensure a good connection. There is also alot of other fancy features available so strongly consider it.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jun 29, 2011)

First try checking if there is a Repeater mode in any of the two routers u have 
2nd option would be The Router+Modem must have 4 Lan Ports u can use one of them to connect with the other Router and configure them Accordingly


----------

